# Microsoft Releases UltimateTV Service Upgrade



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Microsoft Corp. (MSFT) today announced the delivery to consumers of a software upgrade for its UltimateTV(R) service. The upgrade significantly enhances system performance, improves overall ease of use, and introduces several new features and enhancements that give users more control when recording and playing back television programs. Microsoft delivered the upgrade to subscribers via the DIRECTV(R) digital satellite service today at no additional charge.

We are particularly excited about delivering this service upgrade to our subscribers because many of the enhancements were developed to directly respond to their suggestions and requests," said Rob Schoeben, general manager of TV Services at Microsoft. "Our subscribers told us they wanted a faster service and more control over how they manage their personal programming lineup. With this latest upgrade, that's exactly what they have."

Full Story, Check out the NEW features


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dang...some of those improvements make UTV sound almost like a tivo! 

Actually, they do sound pretty cool. Wish I had one to play with!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I know, maybe we can here from karl, he is our UTV advocate, he will know.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Since I have a job, I haven't been able to play with the new upgrade yet, but I will this evening and submit a post under the Ditectv forum.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I "had" to go to the season opener of the Salt Lake Stingers (AAA baseball) last night. 70 degrees, green grass, good baseball, a hot dog, and fireworks - what more could a guy want?

Anyhew- 

I posted a reply in the General Directv Discussion about the upgrade. Some pretty neat features.


----------

